# superdeluxe fan



## monarkdude (Aug 24, 2008)

Help identify year of monark




1



2



3


----------



## monarkdude (Aug 24, 2008)

cont. of pix



1


----------



## chuckspeed (Aug 24, 2008)

Dropouts and sprocket indicate postwar; I'm no expert, but it looks to be in a window from 1948 - 1950.


----------



## monarkdude (Aug 24, 2008)

*Missing parts*

Thanks for the info. Now for the missing parts! Is it still possible to find them, the correct hubs rims spokes ww tires for this bike? Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## JR'S MONARK (Aug 25, 2008)

1951-52 The tank "Protecto" rails and the medallion are the dead give away. Train lights started in 1950. The forks changed in mid 1953 to knee action from the dual springer.  Looks alot like one of mine...


----------



## monarkdude (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks JR. You seem to be the monark guru. I need parts. Anyone have the correct parts missing on my bike let me know. Restore? What do you guys think?


----------



## Parker (Aug 25, 2008)

I think it had new departure D and W hubs on flat rims. I think a lot of bikes used those hubs in the fifties.


----------



## JR'S MONARK (Aug 25, 2008)

Parker said:


> I think it had new departure D and W hubs on flat rims. I think a lot of bikes used those hubs in the fifties.




  Yep they sure did... I guess they call that type Lobdell rims... Most of all of my hubs are the model D...


----------



## JR'S MONARK (Aug 25, 2008)

monarkdude said:


> Thanks JR. You seem to be the monark guru. I need parts. Anyone have the correct parts missing on my bike let me know. Restore? What do you guys think?




  I appreciate it... But I am no Guru... I still learn new things everyday...Infact I just scored some original 1949 pedals... They are different than the early 50's... I'll help send you in the right direction... But I am torn on restoration... If it were mine... I may leave it just the way it is. The one good thing is you appear to have one that was red on burgundy which was a very common color and easy to find parts in those colors. Good luck


----------



## JR'S MONARK (Aug 25, 2008)

Okay I have looked over your pics again...  You are pretty fortunate that the bike is only missing rims and tires. Most of the parts that you do have appear to be the right ones.  I would double check the grips...

  If you should choose to restore "Memory Lane" has the correct decal set for this bicycle.  The seat, frame, rack, forks, and train light were Monark Maroon.  The tank, fenders, & chainguard were "Cruiser Red". It featured New Departure Model D Lobdell rims and U.S. Royal chain tires.  It won't be cheap to restore. But will look awesome if you do..  Hey but first lube it up.. Toss some modern beach cruiser rims/ tires and take her around the block!!
once again good luck


----------



## Parker (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey in the fourth picture what is that thing attached to the rear of the frame under the fender with the reflector? A Noise maker?


----------



## JR'S MONARK (Aug 26, 2008)

Parker said:


> Hey in the fourth picture what is that thing attached to the rear of the frame under the fender with the reflector? A Noise maker?




 A noise maker would be my guess.. I am not familiar and need a better look at it... I will also check the accessories catalog from the Monark book and see if I can find out exactly.


----------



## monarkdude (Aug 26, 2008)

Parker said:


> Hey in the fourth picture what is that thing attached to the rear of the frame under the fender with the reflector? A Noise maker?



It appears to be a "lock". I have something similar on my miyata japanese bike.


----------



## monarkdude (Aug 26, 2008)

JR'S MONARK said:


> I appreciate it... But I am no Guru... I still learn new things everyday...Infact I just scored some original 1949 pedals... They are different than the early 50's... I'll help send you in the right direction... But I am torn on restoration... If it were mine... I may leave it just the way it is. The one good thing is you appear to have one that was red on burgundy which was a very common color and easy to find parts in those colors. Good luck



I plan to get the parts first before i clean up the bike. It is so hard to get american bike parts here in Manila, only a handful of collectors exist. I appreciate all the help. Restoration can wait.


----------



## JR'S MONARK (Aug 27, 2008)

monarkdude said:


> I plan to get the parts first before i clean up the bike. It is so hard to get american bike parts here in Manila, only a handful of collectors exist. I appreciate all the help. Restoration can wait.




  Awesome... My Mother is from Manila... I'm Mestizo... Glad to make your acquaintance... I'll see what I have lying around Paday...


----------

